# Audible to Mac to Kindle PROBLEM



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Here is what I'm finding in my quest to get my audible.com books onto my new Kindle2 from my MacAir laptop:

Answer is that audible.com needs to work on a solution to this problem. Right now you need to have access to a windows machine so you can download audiblemanager to it and activate your kindle from there. You cannot activate a kindle to use audible.com from a mac.

Unfortunately, your are going to have to find a PC with Windows to set it up. Here is the information from the Kindle Users Guide:

If you are a Macintosh user, you need to connect your Kindle to a Windows-based computer running AudibleManager to authorize your Kindle. You may be able to authorize your Kindle running AudibleManager on Windows on your Macintosh if you have your Macintosh configured to run Windows. Once authorized with your Audible credentials, you can then use Audible files downloaded through AudibleManager under Windows or iTunes by copying them to your Kindle. Once you have activated your Kindle, you can purchase and transfer files using the AudibleManager software. If you are a Macintosh user, you will need to copy Audible content in your iTunes library to the "Audible" folder on your Kindle. Once on your Kindle, an Audible file will be displayed on your Home screen with your other documents.

Read this article, "Dear Jeff, Please fix Audible.com and, oh yeah, make the Kindle stop hating Mac users" at http://www.rexblog.com/2008/01/31/17475/ about this very problem.

For more Kindle help, check out http://kindlehelp.bravehost.com
Sources: http://www.mobileread.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=7354&d=1195483436


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

GinnyB, on Audible's website, it says this (I couldn't tell from the other thread if you tried this, sorry if you already have):
http://audible.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3901/kw/kindle/r_id/166#wireless

Wireless Activation (Kindle 2/Kindle DX)

Beginning with the Kindle 2 model, Amazon included wireless access _[I believe they mean here as pertains to Audible.--Betsy]_ from the device. This service, called Whispernet, is at no cost to the user and it is currently available in the US. This feature allows Audible customers that have either of the compatible Kindle models to wirelessly activate their Audible account. This is convenient for those customers that do not have access to a Windows computer and that usually download using a Mac. Below find the instructions as to how to activate Audible content from the Kindle wirelessly.

Note Note: Audible content cannot be downloaded wirelessly to a Kindle.

Step 1: On the Kindle's main screen, select the audiobook that you will like to listen to.

Step 2: An activation error screen may appear stating that the selected audiobook has not been authorized (See Figure 9). Click on the "activate" button and enter the Audible username when prompted (See Figure 10)
Figure 9:








Figure 10:









Step 3: If prompted, proceed to register the Kindle to the Amazon.com account by going to Menu, then select Settings and enter your Amazon.com account information (See Figure 11).
Figure 11:









Step 4: After activating the Audible content and registering your device, proceed to back to the main screen, select the audiobook you want to listen and press play to start playback.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Step 2 goes in an endless loop. I never can get to step 3! Very frustrating. I'll ask our IT guys (also Mac addicts) to help me tomorrow. I'm sure they'll figure it out.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Might I suggest a call to audible customer service tomorrow. I've never had any problem with them.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Might I suggest downloading to iTunes a solution?

To change the encoding to MP3, choose iTunes -> Preferences -> Import Settings -> Import Using: MP3 Encoder.

Then, when the audible files appear in iTunes, you can right-click on them, choose Show in Finder, then drag and drop those files to the Kindle.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> Might I suggest downloading to iTunes a solution?
> 
> To change the encoding to MP3, choose iTunes -> Preferences -> Import Settings -> Import Using: MP3 Encoder.
> 
> Then, when the audible files appear in iTunes, you can right-click on them, choose Show in Finder, then drag and drop those files to the Kindle.


Ahhh! Never thought to convert to MP3 problem is that might prohibit finding your place in the "book" as it's no longer a book? I'll try.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I just thought about it some more, and wonder if the Kindle needs to be an authorized device? I just don't know.... I only listen to audible books on my iPod.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Apparently that's the problem.  The procedure described below is supposed to authorize the device....

Betsy


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

But this statement from the original post is very confusing:



GinnyB said:


> If you are a Macintosh user, you will need to copy Audible content in your iTunes library to the "Audible" folder on your Kindle. Once on your Kindle, an Audible file will be displayed on your Home screen with your other documents.


I figure it is worth a try. I have my Kindle right here, I shall give it a go.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

No need to convert. Activating the Kindle is _easy_.

I dragged the first hunk of Under the Dome (.aa file from audible) to my Kindle into the Audible folder.

I opened the file on the Kindle, and clicked play.

A pop-up window appeared, and told me the Kindle was not authorized, and asked if I wanted to authorize the device.

I clicked YES, and another pop-up window appeared and asked for my username and password, which I entered.

I clicked OK. Another window popped up that said "Activating Device." It took about ten seconds, and now the audio is playing.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

None of the steps outlined worked for me. I finally took my Kindle to the office, gave the problem to our IT staff and they figured it out. An hour later, they brought back my Kindle and it worked. I can now play audible.com books and it's fine. Whew. What a pain!


----------

